# 1 strange fact about yourself



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, what's 1 strange thing about yourself that people might be surprised to know... Something maybe a bit unusual...

*Nothing gross, graphic, inappropriate please...*

I'll start.... Hmmm.... Let me think.....

Ok... Not a big deal, but kinda minor... I like to watch the Price is Right - I usually DVR it and watch the playback in the evening when I get home  - Do it everyday


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I enjoy this forum.

That's really weird ...

WM


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Alright, I'll bite - 

I've performed a wedding, but I'm not ordained - some people I know secretly got married without telling anyone, then a year later decided to have a real wedding but were too afraid to fess up to the family. 

So I spent the day as a Bhuddist monk. I didn't want to say I was a pastor or anything, as my knowledge of scripture is limited, but I can talk up a storm on Zen topics, and nobody there would really know any better. And it worked too! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

*That I also have a degree from the CIA (Culinary Institute of America)....not bad for a ARNP/PA-C, former combat pilot, macho daddy of 4 girls...who woulda' thunk it?*


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have 204 college hours from 5 different colleges and no degree. Most in political science and kinesiology.



Oh......... and I play my PSP in church:smt083


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I have 204 college hours from 5 different colleges and no degree. Most in political science and kinesiology.


Sounds like me - the longest I ever stayed in college continuously was 1 year before I got bored out of my skull.. mostly chemistry and engineering. Not that those topics bore me, but the way they get taught does.

I've been thinking about finding one of those schools that will give you credit for 'life experience'..


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I learned from a brewmaster at age 16 how to brew beer, and was making it for my friends and I in our basement...mom loved that when she found out. :smt082








:drinkers: artyman:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I once fell thru ice into 15+ feet of water in middle of january


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I love to fly (just dont like when someone else is in control) I am jump qualified(28 years ago) and yet I cant stand on the edge of a tall building or cliff????????????:croc:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

love to shoot,compete,even been S.R.O. can't go to fireworks display.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> can't go to fireworks display.


Why?


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I love severe weather...enjoy listening to the action on the ham radio. Always thought it would be pretty neat to be a professional storm chaser.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm completely terrified of latex balloons. And no, I'm not kidding.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Oh......... and I play my PSP in church:smt083


Haha! Awesome!

I am at the point where I can tell if the show I am watching on the style channel is a re-run. (Because of my girlfriend)

:smt022 :smt022 :smt022


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a large stuffed Reindeer named Bucksnort who sits just to the right and below the shelf which my guns sit on. He keeps watch over my bedroom by night.










Isn't he cute?


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

Whenever I daydream I tend to flex every muscle in my arms and squeeze my hands together, I don't realize I'm doing it and it doesn't seem to matter what the daydream is about.... Makes my friends laugh. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm a teen baby. That's all I will say.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a fraternal twin.

And if the picture of the smoke on the cigarette lighter in the car is facing the wrong way I fix every time.

And I have trouble counting to One 



> Ok, what's 1 strange thing about yourself that people might be surprised to know... Something maybe a bit unusual...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Why?


the sound of the round coming out of the tube


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I have problems with fireworks displays and bass thumping stereos. Mainly because I was aboard the USS Tripoli during Desert Storm. She hit a mine and the SEAL Team aboard found three others under her that didn't detonate for some mysterious reason. The mine left a 16 x 24 ft hole on the starboard (right) side. We still remained at sea and completed our mission for over a week afterwards.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Well, in person I'm fairly quiet, perhaps a bit nerdy - but while I was in college I was a disc jockey.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll let you guys decide if it's "strange" or not:

I turned off the TV for one of those "week without TV" things, and just left it off. I didn't watch TV for eight years, didn't have cable, didn't even have rabbit ears. I don't mean I only watched "Friends" or The Discovery Channel or The Hitler Channel. I mean zip, zero, nada TV for almost a decade.

The wife is a huge NFL football fan, though, and we finally started watching Monday Night Football two years ago. Now that I am deployed, she has fully caved and got digital cable with DVR! The excuse is that Monday Night Football is now on ESPN...

I have to admit that "Firefly" and "Battlestar Galactica" aren't bad.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Another strange fact about me is something that I been dealing with for as long as I can remember. And that is the fact that I laugh way too much. I can just be sitting on the couch and I will look at something and then just start laughing at it. I'm such a weird guy.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'm a cowboy at heart. Like to ride, herd horses, stuff like that. Also travel the west.

Like sixguns and stuff.

Bob Wright


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Hope the math does not scare you but.

My wife graduated High school the same year I was Born. :smt049 
I met her at a local indoor range where she worked.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Not Sayin.....*

*Shipwreck wrote:*
*Nothing gross, graphic, inappropriate please...*

Well, in that case I can't tell you.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> I'm a cowboy at heart. Like to ride, herd horses, stuff like that. Also travel the west.
> 
> Like sixguns and stuff.
> 
> Bob Wright


Naaaaaaaah...Really..... who woulda thunk that??:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Bod Wright has just brought out another thing about me. I don't think it's weird at all, but my fellow shooting buddies think it's weird that i'm such a big revolver fan.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

hmmmmm...... Well, I'm 40 years old and still spend alot time watching cartoons... (Looney Tunes, The Flintstones, The Jetsons, etc.) 

Drives my 19 year old daughter nuts... She says that it isn't really the cartoons that bother her, it's the fact that most of the time I'm drinking a huge glass of chocolate milk and eating pop tarts (Frosted Strawberry) while watching them.... :mrgreen:​


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> hmmmmm...... Well, I'm 40 years old and still spend alot time watching cartoons... (Looney Tunes, The Flintstones, The Jetsons, etc.)
> 
> Drives my 19 year old daughter nuts... She says that it isn't really the cartoons that bother her, it's the fact that most of the time I'm drinking a huge glass of chocolate milk and eating pop tarts (Frosted Strawberry) while watching them.... :mrgreen:​


I miss the ORIGINAL cuts of looney tunes... They edited them after I was a teen - to cut out the violence. So, a few seconds here and there are gone. I haven't seen the full cuts since I was a kid.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I miss the ORIGINAL cuts of looney tunes... They edited them after I was a teen - to cut out the violence. So, a few seconds here and there are gone. I haven't seen the full cuts since I was a kid.


I have the loony tunes golden collections on DVD, watch the original cuts all the time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I meant that they never play em on tv that way anymore...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I meant that they never play em on tv that way anymore...


I know what you meant, that is why I bought them on DVD. :mrgreen:


----------



## DMSHEPARD (Aug 19, 2006)

Why am I not surprised that Maser has posted more than 1 strange fact?:smt002


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

DMSHEPARD said:


> Why am I not surprised that Maser has posted more than 1 strange fact?:smt002


LOL!!!

The new guy is busting Maser's chops!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

DMSHEPARD said:


> Why am I not surprised that Maser has posted more than 1 strange fact?:smt002


I GUESS HE DID NOT READ THE TITLE or maybe he is very strange JK lol


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

gunny said:


> I GUESS HE DID NOT READ THE TITLE or maybe he is very strange JK lol


mebbe he jes' kaint kount vury weel:mrgreen:


----------

